# Honda HS724 knob identification



## trev (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a one year old Honda HS724 snowblower. I was poking around it doing general checkup before this winter and saw the knob in the picture. Finger is pointing to the drain plug, but what about arrow? I've checked the "owners manual" and it is not marked there. I took it out and small amount of oil leaked out. What is it? and why is it not marked? do I need to worry about anything now?

thank you,
trev

p.s: the picture is from here: Honda Snow Blower Oil Change. but that's exactly what i have


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

That's just the oil drain port on the block. You do have oil in the block right ?
It should be more than just a small amount of oil that would have leaked out....


----------



## trev (Nov 1, 2015)

not the finger, but the arrow. Only a few drips before i screw it back in


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Any difference in oil flow if you remove the fill port to let it breath.
Regardless of opening the fill port....the low bolt should drain quite a bit of oil regardless - not just a couple of drops, assuming you have oil in the block


----------



## trev (Nov 1, 2015)

A fill port, of course, but why have two fill ports? Can I check oil from either one.
Yes removing low blot does drain a lot of oil quickly.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that is the oil fill port


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

trev said:


> A fill port, of course, but why have two fill ports? Can I check oil from either one.
> Yes removing low blot does drain a lot of oil quickly.


 engine manufacturers add fill/drains in multiple locations because those engines are used for many applications. ( tillers, gen sets , pumps etc )


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

That's where the turbo charger mounts too. Your not supposed to remove it unless you are installing the turbo. Guess you will have to upgrade now. 

j/k 

As others have stated its an oil fill. A couple drops is not a problem, provided your level, it just means the oil was overfilled by a few drops. The beauty of those lower fills is you cant over fill the oil.


----------

